#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-08-02
<randy_> Hello,a have a problem,when I click on menu->place->home ,it siad "can not open file:///home/randy”
<randy_> My English is not good
<randy_> I have a srenn catch
<randy_> anyone online?
<IdleOne> randy_: ask in #ubuntu
<randy_> I'm sorry,my english is not good,so I don't know where can get help
<IdleOne> randy_: where are you from?
<IdleOne> what country?
<randy_> china
<IdleOne> randy_: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubot2> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<randy_> thank you idleone
<IdleOne> you are welcome
<randy_> i use xchat
